# saladini ox horn chef knife



## thumper1279 (Jan 24, 2013)

so ok i got this really awesome gift card for my birthday it came a few months late but from a good friend up north

its for 300 dollars from william sanoma

and i have been looking at this 
[product="27057"]Saladini Ox Horn Chefs Knife [/product]
that i really love

but i don't know much about this company

i know if i don't get this its preatty much down to a Shun that i have been eyeing for a year now

but im wondering about this i think its just freaking awesome i love bone horn and i know PITA would have my own horn for it lmao

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod..._src=knives-saladini||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_--_-

what do you all think and does anyone know much about this company ?


----------



## thumper1279 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ah k thank you disappointed to hear about the soft quality of this steel I had really hoped it was good and others knew much good about it but not spending that kind money on something just for show I guess 

Another one I really like a lot is the shun haji western cooks knife 
I have a shun sora 8 inch and love the blade and can only hope that haji holds up to the same standards


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Shuns are notorious for poor heat treat, the SG2 is especially chip-prone in this case.  I don't care for the large belly curvature, and for appearances sake of the faux Damascus they are rather thick near the edge.

That being said if you have been happy with the Sora, than I don't see why not the Kaji also.  If it turns out chippy you can take advantage of Shuns decent guarantee policy.  But I don't know if it's such a good idea to have such a knife in a fast-paced cooking environment, what with the possibility of hard use producing sizeable sharp metal chunks getting into things.

If you can get cash for you cert there are lots of knives will give you much more bang for the buck.

Rick


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Just saw you can get Masahiro at WS, decent steel, thin but I don't think too thin at 1.97mm at the base.

Rick


----------



## thumper1279 (Jan 24, 2013)

i just went to WS i ended up getting this one here

the Classic 8 in western Chefs knife 
they didn't have it in the store only the sample so they had to order it

i should have it to my house by end of next week they said

i saw the reviews and out of 8 reviews they where all 100% positive

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod...&cm_src=shun-classic||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_--_-

i asked about the return and refund policy they told me 90 days weather its used or not used if i don't like it bring it back

i was also online looking at some of there 
Masashiro knifes does anyone know about these and how do they like them


----------



## thumper1279 (Jan 24, 2013)

I ended up today outside of a sur la table 
So I when in and tested out a miyabi 8 inch chefs knife I liked it it seems ok so I bought it got a DEAl 95.96 after taxes on it I still have the shun on its way next week will see the two side by side on how they work and compar but 
One reason I almost didn't get it was because it's made by henckles and I'm not a fan of them 
The one thing now that I don't like is I think from reading I understand these are not hand made 
Does anyone know about this brand and can you give me your inside please thank you


----------



## thumper1279 (Jan 24, 2013)

so this is to do with the knife subject but not an actual knife 

im wondering does anyone use knife guards ? blad guards 

if so has anyone used the more fancy not just generic ones like the blade safe from victorinox ? 

or any of the double sided magnetic knife guards


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

Since I keep my knives sharp, I also want to keep them - and me - safe. That means every single knife I own has some form of edge protection when it is not in use or in a rack or on a magnetic bar - no exception.

For most of my knives, I use simple extruded plastic slot style blade guards, such as these: http://www.chefknivestogo.com/knifeguard412.html They are cheap, easy to find, simple and most importantly, they work, I purchase them in bulk as commodities, and I have less worry about cutting myself if I am opening up a knife roll or putting knives away. I also make sure I enclose an appropriately sized one when I give a knife as a gift.

My experience is the simple plastic extruded guards are my best solution, especially when I am travelling with a knife roll.

Only for unusual blades, such as my extra-thick and heavy MAC honesuki, will I use the Victorinox Edge Safe or the LamsonSharp Blade Safe as shown here: http://www.chefknivestogo.com/knifesafeset.html It should be noted that the two names refer to the exact same product, but marketed under two different brands and names. I usually don't want to put knives into them if I can use the simpler extruded plastic guards, since the blade/edge safe is a Royal PITA when I put one into a knife roll. (for the honesuki, I should look at making a saya).

For all friends' knives which I am sharpening, I slip a not-very-expensive cardboard sleeve ( http://www.chefknivestogo.com/chblgu.html ) over the freshly sharpened blade, and then a small bit of painter's tape to tack the cardboard sleeve to the handle (so the sleeve won't quickly slide off when I return the knife) before returning the knife to its owner.

If a knife is going into long-term storage, then I am likely to use some sort of painter's tape on both sides of the blade to fully cover the edge.

I haven't bothered with the magnetic case - it seems to me to be overkill - and a lot more volume when I travel with a knife roll..

It's just careless not to take precautions. Doing those precautions and developing a habit to do so is just common sense.

Galley Swiller


----------



## thumper1279 (Jan 24, 2013)

I used the Miyabi for a few days i didn't really like it that much not sure but i was really not looking for a western or eastern handle but i know i did want the western blade 

so Wednesday when the shun classic western cooks knife came in i liked it very much its awesome and its been great for me love the feel the weight and all its just perfect 

so this is the one i decided to keep 

took the miyabi back


----------

